# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Minimum concrete stump height above ground?

## berniemac1

Can anyone tell me the minimum height a concrete stump must be above ground?

----------


## r3nov8or

In my council area (Geelong) it is 150 mm.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

150 mm  will not allow you to get to any services (plumbing/electrical/gas etc) under house, also any inspections of things like floor joists and white ant damage will go unnoticed. 
If you can at least slide under with an elbow up you have a good chance of fixing most ptoblems. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## berniemac1

Thanks very much. It is for a workshop I am building 5.75m x 4m. I have to level the site which is sloping 1 in 8 and want to minimise the amount of digging I have to do. Thanks for your help.
Bernie

----------


## barney118

heres the house scenario: 
generally its 400mm but can slope to 200mm. all to do with ventilation/ moisture / termites

----------


## r3nov8or

> heres the house scenario: 
> generally its 400mm but can slope to 200mm. all to do with ventilation/ moisture / termites

  Well, yeah, it does say 150mm rather than 200, but agree it is to do with the need for termite inspection.  
I live in the pink part on the map here Termites In Australia » Termidor  :2thumbsup:

----------


## berniemac1

Termites are an issue in Eltham (big time). I will have to go for the greater clearance I think. I will also get the surrounds treated as is almost standard in this area.Thanks guys. :Smilie:

----------

